# Transferring RPL/University from Romania Craiova



## iionas (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Guys

Quick one today, my fiance whom is currently studying Medicine in Romania will be arriving in Australia (melb) shortly. She is in her 5th year of medicine and she wishes to continue to study here. 

is there any indication of how much of her course will be recognized here?

We are currently waiting on a PMV subclass 300 visa so she can come, we wish to be together but on the same deal she wishes to finish her medicine degree and practice in here as a doctor. 

There will basically be one year left of her degree to complete which we know we have to pay for, which isnt an issue but we more are intrerested at what the % rate of credit transfers she will get. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction? I cant seem to find a straight answer anywhere and its beginning to be a concern. 

Cheers


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

It's highly likely that there will be no credit transfer at all. Medicine in Australia is taught as a single unit per year...I.e. There are no individual units but you have to pass the entire year before you move onto the next year. Even if you take away the language issue, it's likely that she would have missed some year 1 areas, year 2 etc making up at least a years worth of units....she will not be able to take just those areas but will need to redo the entire year. She will need a detailed transcript in English for each subject and the content of each subject and the assessments taken....give those to the university (there will be a substantial cost for them to assess) and cross your fingers, but it's likely she will need to start from scratch (I had a student from Spain who was in a similar situation, 4 years in who had to start from scratch)
Apart from the cost be aware that she will not be able to work in the usual hospital networks as an OTD..if she wishes to be a gp you will need to move to rural Australia for 10 years


----------

